# Water Lily Bulb?



## diburning (Mar 25, 2008)

I was walking along Laundry Brook in Watertown, MA today and I found something that appears to be a bulb of some sort.

The outer shell is very hard. When I shake it, it rattles as if there is something inside. This was found in the brook.










Maybe it's some kind of exotic fruit?? :mrgreen:


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks like a gourd to me.


----------



## diburning (Mar 25, 2008)

I think it is... I thought that there was something familiar about it but I coundn't remember what.

I guess I'll dry it out and keep it.


----------

